# 13w Scan - Guesses please!



## Nafretili

We had our scan today and are measuring 13+1!

All gender guesses are welcome :)

We did a gender prediction video below if anyone is interested. 
I'm so torn! 

Girl: 4
Boy: 5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAn6nskTlMw
 



Attached Files:







40219553_2042155526114419_4571412269006585856_o.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 46









40320994_2042155532781085_4322062406424461312_o.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 43


----------



## pink_bow

:blue:


----------



## gigglebox

THat is tricky! ! I WILL GUEss boy though :)

Excuse my caps, my phone is acting up


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## Nafretili

Thanks!


----------



## winterbabies3

Im gonna say girl, but not 100%


----------



## gigglebox

When will you find out?


----------



## Nafretili

September 30th :)


----------



## ClairAye

I'll guess boy. :)


----------



## Nafretili

Thanks :) I dunno I'm so torn!
Head looked pretty flat on the scan but then the photos came out like this!


----------



## ClairAye

My guess is based on how it's different to my DD at 13 weeks. :)


----------



## Nafretili

My DD at 12+4 looks the same D: 
I am so torn!


----------



## AsheBro

I think girl. but I'm literally always wrong x)


----------



## Hotchick0104

Boy!!


----------



## Anna1987

i'm very good at 'reading' nubs.. this is a hard photo  

but, i think girl!


----------



## Dolly nurse

Girl!


----------



## Nafretili

Thanks! 3 weeks to gooo


----------



## gigglebox

I'm having another look and changing my guess to girl :p


----------



## Bevziibubble

Not long now! :)


----------



## paintrider89

I will guess girl. 
That first photo baby just looks so feminine. 
I am not good at this. But I love to vote and look at the scan photos. 
Can't wait for the update.


----------



## babyvaughan

I guess girl! :)


----------



## Emsabub

Definitely girl!


----------



## Nafretili

I think girl too!
We have a scoreboard and everyone in my family thinks boy apart from me!
Gender reveal party is gonna be hilarious haha, either I'm the only one who's right or the only one who's wrong xD


----------



## LunaRose

I'm guessing a girl :pink: Not long until you find out now!


----------



## Nafretili

We had our scan today! My sister and brother in law know but OH & I will find out Sunday at our party! So excited!

Here are the new pictures :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww lovely photos. Guessing girl :)


----------



## gigglebox

Boy is my final answer lol!

Soooo!? Did you find out? Also did you make a video of your reveal?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looking forward to you finding out !


----------



## Nafretili

There sure is a video! Here you are :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww Congratulations!!


----------



## Nafretili

Thank you! It's great to finally know for sure :)


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations!


----------



## Nafretili

Thank you!


----------



## Dolly nurse

Wow congrats! Loved the video!


----------



## Nafretili

Aww thanks a lot :)


----------

